# do shrimp change their skin - like a snake?



## krisha (Nov 25, 2008)

I found a transparent "shell" of a shrimp in my tank - this may be a dumb question, but do they "change" their skin like a snake? or is it a dead shrimp?


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

Yes they do, molt their shells. its when they are the most vulnerable but normal.


----------



## krisha (Nov 25, 2008)

thx


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

It is also good to leave it in your tank for the others to eat. Good for their shells....


----------

